# FSD tries to kill its beta tester



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Tesla FSD steers car into incoming light train.

Watch as Tesla's Autopilot Almost Steers Model 3 Into Oncoming Train


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

That's why it's Beta. Because it's not fully developed yet.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Joe90 said:


> Tesla FSD steers car into incoming light train.
> 
> Watch as Tesla's Autopilot Almost Steers Model 3 Into Oncoming Train


He states early on that he has had no interventions then spends the rest of the video showing us 10+ situations where he was required to "intervene". 

Doesn't the rail car driver (operator?) know that FSD has no microphones? Can't hear the horn. Should have flashed his lights.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Seems to me not driving into an incoming train a use-case that should have been solved already. Not a "corner case" type of situation.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Power Surge said:


> That's why it's Beta. Because it's not fully developed yet.


100% of AP/EAP/FSD RELEASED software is ßeta.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Things aren’t gonna get better if beta testers don’t snapshot all issues. The only one he “sent to Tesla” was the train thing but the car also tried an illegal left turn and would’ve smacked into road barriers.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I personally am not even going to click on the link, as it is so obvious that it is simply posted as click-bait. I feel no need to give money to people who post things like this.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It looked to me like FSD turned _toward_ the train, and might have stopped. But we'll never know since the driver took over first.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

The light rail incident is bad, but the one around 12:15 is shocking. While stopped at a red light it decides to go into cross traffic. I'm guessing it would have driven out a few feet, realized it was a really bad idea, and stopped, but still!

And then the one where it gets in the wrong lane because there's no room in the right one, and then just figures it will make an illegal turn--that one isn't so much it misunderstanding the environment as it is the car driving like a jerk.


----------



## Joe90 (7 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I personally am not even going to click on the link, as it is so obvious that it is simply posted as click-bait. I feel no need to give money to people who post things like this.


I posted it because it shows a different perspective compared to all the positive videos posted on YouTube. It's kind of disturbing that FSD being on beta since October 2020, that is almost 2 years ago, makes such basic mistakes that even a teenager on a learner's permit wouldn't do the first time out. My Tesla identifies dogs, motorcycles and pedestrians so you'd think it would not try crossing path with an incoming tramway.

And let's not forget that Musk said that he intends to open the beta to one million people by the end of this year. [How serious this is remains to be seen.] How attentive will these people be? As a bystander I find that a bit scary if the software makes such basic mistakes.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

The rise of the killing machines.


----------



## JMc (9 mo ago)

Well, I could say the same thing when mine appeared to be drifting me into a line of parked cars recently, but you know, I didn't alert the news media about it because: 1. It's beta and 2. I was paying attention like I was supposed to and was never in any danger because I took over rather than waiting to see what the car would do. I would like to think that the guy accelerating towards the train would have come to a hard stop because his Tesla would have "eventually" figured that out. But glad it all turned out to be just another day in the life of a beta FSD tester...


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

JMc said:


> Well, I could say the same thing when mine appeared to be drifting me into a line of parked cars recently, but you know, I didn't alert the news media about it because: 1. It's beta and 2. I was paying attention like I was supposed to and was never in any danger because I took over rather than waiting to see what the car would do. I would like to think that the guy accelerating towards the train would have come to a hard stop because his Tesla would have "eventually" figured that out. But glad it all turned out to be just another day in the life of a beta FSD tester...


"Eventually figured that out" is not something I'd like to be wrong about, 😄. That said if we never hear about these "situations", one might be tempted to give too much credit to the car's ability to handle itself. With the upcoming million new beta testers, they better watch these scary interventions before getting on the road. Lol, Tesla should mandate it.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

It is only beta software because Tesla calls it that. It is actually an expensive Product that was sold four years ago, but never delivered. I’m not even allowed to use the beta, even though I paid for the product, because my safety score is still in the 80s. I it’s good to see you some negative videos on full self driving. If you’re an employee you get fired, if you’re a customer or you get removed from the program. But it’s very frustrating watching videos on how great is working and that is such a game changer but not being able to use it even when you paid for it years ago. I what is more Clickbait is any YouTuber that uses Tesla FSD and game changer in the title. It was promised that it would make your life safer, it is yet to do that. It is certainly not in reflected any insurance rates. I have yet to see anyone paying less insurance because they purchased the FSD option. I believe this is true even with Tesla insurance, and please don’t use game changer and Tesla insurance in the same sentence. It’s just car insurance for profit.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

DocScott said:


> The light rail incident is bad, but the one around 12:15 is shocking. While stopped at a red light it decides to go into cross traffic. I'm guessing it would have driven out a few feet, realized it was a really bad idea, and stopped, but still!


I've had it try to run red lights like that too. On one occasion it got well past the stop line before I could intervene and I had to put it into reverse to back out of the way of oncoming cross-traffic. 

It also used to love running run lights when making a right turn from a right turn lane at intersections where there was a one of those little triangular pedestrian medians separating the right turn lane from the other lanes. It consistently treated the turn/intersection like an uncontrolled on-ramp and would run the red light every time. Not sure if it still does this or not as I haven't tried it at an intersection like this in a few months.

Long story short, FSD Beta is really, really, really not good and not safe. It's not even a party trick, cuz party tricks should be impressive and/or fun, not be dangerous and scare the f*** out of your guests/passengers.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

The jury will have no sympathy for mechanize death by computer driven cars, that only the rich can afford. Especially if you were trying to show your friends what a great investment you made by demonstrating your party trick.. Elon is also the definition of deep pockets. This will be compounded if the prosecution can demonstrate that the manufacturer cut corners and could’ve spent more on development or other safety sensors like radar. The famous McDonald’s, coffee in the crotch lawsuit, cost McDonald’s dearly because they did not install safety thermostats on the coffee machines to save money.

Just understand what responsibility you are taking when you click on the Beta button.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

JMc said:


> Well, I could say the same thing when mine appeared to be drifting me into a line of parked cars recently, but you know, I didn't alert the news media about it because: 1. It's beta and 2. I was paying attention like I was supposed to and was never in any danger because I took over rather than waiting to see what the car would do. I would like to think that the guy accelerating towards the train would have come to a hard stop because his Tesla would have "eventually" figured that out. But glad it all turned out to be just another day in the life of a beta FSD tester...


I wouldn't describe what happened here as "alerting the media." This guy has a YouTube channel where he has a bunch of videos testing out FSD Beta. In some of them, the results are quite good. In this one, they're terrible. The fact that he posts the videos either way seems pretty even-handed to me.

Also, isn't part of the point of beta to get feedback? And the first round of FSD beta went preferentially to people with YouTube channels like this guy's, right? By showing this stuff, he's doing what Tesla wanted him to do--even if they can't be thrilled with these particular results.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

“I hope even my worst critics remain” Unpaid researchers (Elon figured out how to get the researchers to pay him) should be allowed to openly criticize with the same level of truth and exaggeration that the shills post.

In my opinion the latest Tesla software did not change the game, it just fixed a couple of bugs and added a couple bugs to beta software (** premium connectivity required). Even though my safety score is hovering in the 80s, I do have the highest score on the planet in Catquest, so I have that going for me.


----------



## JMc (9 mo ago)

DocScott said:


> I wouldn't describe what happened here as "alerting the media." This guy has a YouTube channel where he has a bunch of videos testing out FSD Beta. In some of them, the results are quite good. In this one, they're terrible. The fact that he posts the videos either way seems pretty even-handed to me.
> 
> Also, isn't part of the point of beta to get feedback? And the first round of FSD beta went preferentially to people with YouTube channels like this guy's, right? By showing this stuff, he's doing what Tesla wanted him to do--even if they can't be thrilled with these particular results.


Fair enough.


----------

